# Harness for spinning Reels



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Fighting 200 lbs tuna without harness is a pain.
I have been looking for right harness lugs for spinning.
There are a few harness rings available in the market.

-Braid Spinning Reel Rest
-Aftco Fighting Harness Spin Strp
-Ring Colors Ring

I tested all of them. Ring Colors Ring is nice, but it bothers my palm much when casting with spinning reels. But I think it is excellent choice for conventional reels without harness lugs.

Aftco and Braid's harness strap are very similar.
I could fight comfortably with Braid Spinning Reel Rest for big yellowfin on the long range trip and big bluefin in Cape Cod.
You usually attach it after you hook up. I become a little nervous when trying to attach it after hookup as it could give slack line and lose fish. You could cast with attached strip ring, but the metal rings bothers a little bit while casting.

So, here is my next experimentation of round strap ring as shown in the pictures.
It doesn't cost much and you even can make them with the right length you want.



















You can use it for conventional reels without harness lug if you use a rod with trigger reel seat


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice heavy loop, very simple and effective. On the conventional, I would put it over the reel so it sits at the base, near the reel seat. I don't think around the trigger would give me a warm fuzzy.


----------

